# Are these RCS males?



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,

Just finished setting up a RCS breeding tank setup (4.2G). Hoping to breed them and then place the adults in my 80G planted tank. 

I purchased 9 of them last week and unfortunately lost 3 of them during the first three days.

Could someone please tell me if the two pics below are males? 

Cheers,


----------



## w4x (Dec 13, 2014)

They look like males because they have no yellowish saddle in the back. Picks are a bit fuzzy though.


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok, perfect. Having 6 females and no males would not help me at all! I will try to take other pics when I see them again in the clear.

I am also looking to add another type of shrimp to the aquarium (also breed them in the same tank).

*Question:*

- What is another beautiful type of shrimp that I could add with the RCS? Without them inter breeding?

Note: I am using tap water with Prime added.


----------



## Atzau (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't know...those are really red for males.... They look like females to me. Generally males have less intense colour and are smaller than females


----------



## Atzau (Aug 17, 2012)

Here's a pic of a male vs female RCS. male on the left, female on the right. My otocat hanging out in the middle.


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

From my limited experience the males can be pretty red if it's a good grad RCS exmple being fire red or painted fire red.

As per photos you posted I'd say pic #1 nice looking tank , 
pic #2 male 
pic #3 pretty definitely female.


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

alstare2000 said:


> pic #2 male
> pic #3 pretty definitely female.


I think the same, #2 male, #3 female, based on body shape


----------

